# FORD 5000 M&W Turbo



## Jeff R (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm in bad need for an M&W exhaust manifold for my Ford 5000 it has a M&W Turbocharger Kit on it and the one on it has cracked.I have already tried to have it welded,The M&W company was bought out and the company that bought them don't know if the turbo exhaust manifold's for Ford 5000's where sold for scrap or what they did with them.I do know that they had several hundred of them in stock before the buyout.Maybe someone might know of a used one,Thanks


----------

